# اين اجد الموتور والالكترونيات فى مصر



## ahmedcnc (9 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخوانى اريد اعرف اين توجد محلات بيع الموتور والالكترونيات فى مصر 
مثلا زى setper moto و drive setper motor و Boradout و power suply 
وجزيكم الله كل خير


----------



## النجار2 (10 يوليو 2010)

اخى العزيز لا حياة لمن تنادى لن يجيبك من العرب الا من يعتقد فيك انك زبون لذلك سوف تتعب حتى تصل لمرادك انا منذ فترة وانا ابحث ختى وجدت ما قصدت وها انا فى اواخر المراحل وستعمل المكنة ان شاء الله فى غضون ايام

سأدلك على مرادك لكن اريد التواصل معك لتبادل الخبرات ولمعرفة اى شئ تريده فعليا
راسلنى على الايميل dojanahsallam على ياهوو ولا تقلق سوف اخبرك بكل ما اعرف تقربا ان شاء الله


----------



## mkopbophy (11 يوليو 2010)

من اى محافظة فى مصر ؟ 
اذا كنت من الاسكندرية ممكن ان شاء الله ادلك


----------



## ahmedcnc (12 يوليو 2010)

القاهره الكبرى


----------



## رضا كامل (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اذهب الى محل رام أمام محل النخيلي في باب اللوق ( لاحظ المحل و ليس المول الموجود خلف جراج البستان ) .
و أعتقد أن مأمون و محلات اخرى لديه ما تريد و كلهم في باب اللوق بالقاهرة .
و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .


----------

